# what is our world guys



## toolateforme (Nov 5, 2019)

we could've been born in some torturing chamber and suffered till the death without knowing the reason.
we are just randomly brought in the world which all the rules and laws were already set, that's why we learn about world we live in. gravity, light, we didnt have opportunity to choose anything.
it could've been so worse. cuz world was literal random shit that we couldn't have ever expected. its full of agony, unfair, despair, everything. 
but i feel glad that at least we can feel some happiness.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 5, 2019)

No happiness with an horse midface


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 5, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> No happiness with an horse midface


imagine spending your whole life in a despair because your bone is few mm long. when you have only one life in eternity.
but it is what it is. this world is cruel enough.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Nov 5, 2019)

Why do some suffer more than others though? Its sad....


----------



## Luke LLL (Nov 5, 2019)

Vermilioncore said:


> Why do some suffer more than others though? Its sad....


Wonder why


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 5, 2019)

Vermilioncore said:


> Why do some suffer more than others though? Its sad....


its because of few mms of bones


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 5, 2019)

all because your parents never truly loved you
through their parents potentially . and theirs and theirs etc


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 5, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> all because your parents never truly loved you
> through their parents potentially . and theirs and theirs etc


my parents never loved me


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 5, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> my parents never loved me


Same here bruh. I hate my dad


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 5, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Same here bruh. I hate my dad


i got really poor parents and they dont even love me that they dont care even if i say i wanna suicide and die jfl


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 5, 2019)

Vermilioncore said:


> Why do some suffer more than others though? Its sad....


Because they have been causing more suffering than others.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 5, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> Because they have been causing more suffering than others.


what do you even mean?


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 5, 2019)

Lifestyle, success, power, confidence, money, investing, and luxury.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Nov 5, 2019)

Be chad or death


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 5, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> what do you even mean?


We live in a causal universe where everything has a reason. If your current life is full of suffering, you can bet you have been a bad boy in your previous lives.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 5, 2019)

Just accept everything and suffer eternally in this torturing chamber of a universe.
If reincarnation exists, chad is incel in most lives.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 5, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> We live in a causal universe where everything has a reason. If your current life is full of suffering, you can bet you have been a bad boy in your previous lives.


2 figure iq spotted


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 5, 2019)

Yeah I think about that too.Everything is so weird to me.I honestly hate everythibg


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 5, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> No happiness with an horse midface


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 5, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> 2 figure iq spotted


Not everything you don't understand is below you. Some things fly over your head.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 5, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> Not everything you don't understand is below you. Some things fly over your head.


i guess you see planes and birds fly over your head all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 5, 2019)

I pray for you and I OP that we will wake up chads one day


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 5, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I pray for you and I OP that we will wake up chads one day


making up to chad is something impossible. but i wonder if i can get some good girl that i desire to my death.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 5, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> making up to chad is something impossible. but i wonder if i can get some good girl that i desire to my death.


You’re volcel tbh


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 5, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> You’re volcel tbh


i am.
but what's wrong with looking for ideal relationship, if i dont like my girlfriend its gonna be painful for both of us.
if there's no gains, only pain remains, better to not do then.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 5, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> i am.
> but what's wrong with looking for ideal relationship, if i dont like my girlfriend its gonna be painful for both of us.
> if there's no gains, only pain remains, better to not do then.


It’s hard for you to find a white girl. I’m sorry but it’s true. You need to realise this


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 5, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> i guess you see planes and birds fly over your head all the time.


Yes - ideas rarely escape me in such way.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 5, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> It’s hard for you to find a white girl. I’m sorry but it’s true. You need to realise this


if youre trying to talk shit just dont post on my thread never again.
i had a bad day so it obviously doesnt help too.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 5, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> if youre trying to talk shit just dont post on my thread never again.
> i had a bad day so it obviously doesnt help too.


Every second of my life is bad. You have it easy


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 5, 2019)

A child who is not embraced by its village will finally burn it down to feel it's warmth


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 5, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Every second of my life is bad. You have it easy


i dont give a shit. stop bullshitting on my thread or i block you.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 5, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> i dont give a shit. stop bullshitting on my thread or i block you.


Get surgery and leave this place


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 5, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Get surgery and leave this place


blocked you. i dont have money. go kill yourself again tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 5, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> blocked you. i dont have money. go kill yourself again tbh.


4 k in Serbia. That’ll take you a few months babe


----------



## Coco (Nov 28, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> imagine spending your whole life in a despair because your bone is few mm long. when you have only one life in eternity.
> but it is what it is. this world is cruel enough.


That is because of this weird ass forum but irl that shit is very useless, apart if you really look like a horse...


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 28, 2019)

Coco said:


> That is because of this weird ass forum but irl that shit is very useless, apart if you really look like a horse...


i dont look horse but im flat faced and manlet


----------



## Coco (Nov 28, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> i dont look horse but im flat faced and manlet


Flat faced ? All the people that i know with flat faced is some gooks horses


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 28, 2019)

Coco said:


> Flat faced ? All the people that i know with flat faced is some gooks horses


im gook


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 28, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Be chad or death


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 28, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> No happiness with an horse midface


How you think you look watching from front





"_Maybe i'm not that ugly_''

How you look from side




"_Think i'm truecel_"


----------



## spark (Nov 28, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> i got really poor parents and they dont even love me that they dont care even if i say i wanna suicide and die jfl


nobody loves me


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 28, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> How you think you look watching from front
> View attachment 176650
> 
> "_Maybe i'm not that ugly_''
> ...


This is me lol


spark said:


> nobody loves me


Go make some friends, dump your family. Expectation makes you more sad


----------



## gigachadcel (Nov 28, 2019)

This is all just a test bro


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 28, 2019)

You're making progress. It's funny how users who used to disagree with or not share my views eventually begin to realize things I said long ago. Keep your head up!


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 28, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> How you think you look watching from front
> View attachment 176650
> 
> "_Maybe i'm not that ugly_''
> ...


HOLY FUCK I WILL NEVER LOOSE WEIGHT FUARK THAT'S LITERALLY ME HOLY SHIT SUIFUEL AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MY OBESE FACE WOULD MOG MY SKINNY FACE TO MCDONALDS AND BACK WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 28, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> You're making progress. It's funny how users who used to disagree with or not share my views eventually begin to realize things I said long ago. Keep your head up!


Unfortunately I'm depressed af again


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 28, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Unfortunately I'm depressed af again


That's part of life. Even for gl people.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 28, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> We live in a causal universe where everything has a reason. If your current life is full of suffering, you can bet you have been a bad boy in your previous lives.


It's confirmed you're low iq af


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 28, 2019)

We live in a world that makes no sense.

But in the end it is what it is.


----------



## DarknLost (Nov 28, 2019)

We are just a hoax


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 28, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> We live in a world that makes no sense.
> 
> But in the end it is what it is.


Deeper than my deep bite man


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 28, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> No happiness with an horse midface


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 28, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> It's confirmed you're low iq af


Intredasting. What in particular confirmed this?


Roping Subhuman said:


> We live in a world that makes no sense.
> 
> But in the end it is what it is.


The world makes sense. Your preferred interpretation of it does not.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 28, 2019)

Lmao


betamanlet said:


> Intredasting. What in particular confirmed this?
> 
> The world makes sense. Your preferred interpretation of it does not.


You're troll ain't you


----------



## Catawampus (Nov 28, 2019)

I for one am half inclined to believe the theory that we have already died and this is our hell.
I for one am half inclined to believe the theory that we have already died and this is our hell.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 28, 2019)

Catawampus said:


> I for one am half inclined to believe the theory that we have already died and this is our hell.
> I for one am half inclined to believe the theory that we have already died and this is our hell.


Maybe, tall good looking guys are NPCs and they know the truth 
@cocainecowboy 
Tell us the truth nigga


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 28, 2019)

Vermilioncore said:


> Why do some suffer more than others though? Its sad....


Some choose to dwell on things like an autist others are more appreciative


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 28, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Some choose to dwell on things like an autist others are more appreciative


Tbh this is right. We should appreciate out manlet height


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 28, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> @cocainecowboy
> Tell us the truth nigga


life is just a game. keep playing


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 28, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> life is just a game. keep playing


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 28, 2019)

obesecel said:


>


you need to treat it like an RPG game and become a sociopath


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 28, 2019)

This world is a crap even for beautiful people, everyone suffers, more or less


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 28, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> you need to treat it like an RPG game and become a sociopath


My parents wanted me to be like that and it didn't work.
The only thing i seek now is peace and silence.
Such a life fuel for me even thinking about it


----------



## Catawampus (Nov 28, 2019)

I just want it to end


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 28, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Tbh this is right. We should appreciate out manlet height


Someone like you would find an excuse to cry and rot either way...If you were tall it would be something else. So it doesn't really matter


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 28, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Someone like you would find an excuse to cry and rot either way...If you were tall it would be something else. So it doesn't really matter


thing is when i got laid i magically stopped crying and become happy for a while.
i dont think it is impossible to not cry.


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Nov 28, 2019)

I am convinced we weren't meant to be happy, or rather, were weren't meant to sustain happiness. Frustration is the catalyst for change, to change and improve. To continue to improve. Stagnation is death.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 28, 2019)

Warmest Black said:


> I am convinced we weren't meant to be happy, or rather, were weren't meant to sustain happiness. Frustration is the catalyst for change, to change and improve. To continue to improve. Stagnation is death.


but you can't improve genetics. thats why most of us are sad. stagnant. involuntarily.


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Nov 28, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> but you can't improve genetics. thats why most of us are sad. stagnant. involuntarily.


One day we will, and that day will come as a result of our frustration. For now we may not change our genetics, but perhaps we can control our gene expression.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 28, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> you need to treat it like an RPG game and become a sociopath



You can't become sociopath


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> You can't become sociopath


Sith lord elias jfl im laughing so hard rn


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 28, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Sith lord elias jfl im laughing so hard rn



Lord Elias of PSL


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Lord Elias of PSL


How are you morphing these niggas dude.

Ngl morphing is so redpilling and fun


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 28, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> How are you morphing these niggas dude.
> 
> Ngl morphing is so redpilling and fun



I morph everyone to get In Devil levels of BlackPill


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> I morph everyone to get In Devil levels of BlackPill


What app you using? 
I


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 28, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> What app you using?
> I



PS Fix
But my skill In this is high since I know almost everything about looks


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 28, 2019)

Yeah pretty crazy to think about it, the world just happened


----------



## Pariah (Nov 28, 2019)

We're brought into the world because of our narcissistic parents


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 28, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Yeah pretty crazy to think about it, the world just happened


theres zero reason this world is like this.


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 29, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Lmao
> 
> You're troll ain't you


Define troll? I just enjoy posting online. Sometimes I make so much sense that people can't believe I'm being serious. I seem to be a very divisive person. Some admire my wisdom, others think I'm an idiot. I appreciate both views immensely.


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 29, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> No happiness with an horse midface


horse midface is a meme


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 29, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> imagine spending your whole life in a despair because your bone is few mm long. when you have only one life in eternity.
> but it is what it is. this world is cruel enough.


at least we were not born disabled on a wheelchair


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 29, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> horse midface is a meme


When you see @Pietrosiek you'd know it's not meme


Lorsss said:


> at least we were not born disabled on a wheelchair


Stop coping. I'm same tier with deformed guy


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 29, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> When you see @Pietrosiek you'd know it's not meme
> 
> Stop coping. I'm same tier with deformed guy


Horse midface and long philtrum are not copes


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 29, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Horse midface and long philtrum are not copes


You'd be set when you get skin cleared tho tbh


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 29, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> You'd be set when you get skin cleared tho tbh


What you mean by set?


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 29, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> What you mean by set?


You'll get girl


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 29, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> You'll get girl


No buddyboyo nah
I dont want girl if i'm mogged by 3.5 psl by my classmate


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 29, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> You can't become sociopath


This is right.

You can’t just suddenly turn on a switch and lack empathy all of a sudden. If someone is naturally empathetic or high inhibition it’s an uphill battle to make ANY changes.

Usually the only things that can fix these problems are medications and they’re usually class 2 and have a high rate of addiction.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> How are you morphing these niggas dude.
> 
> Ngl morphing is so redpilling and fun


Dig that gandy morph bro


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 29, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Dig that gandy morph bro


@OwlGod did it. sick tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> @OwlGod did it. sick tbh


And then people say long midface is no flaw cuz gandy has it too. Jfl they should see him without long face


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 29, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> And then people say long midface is no flaw cuz gandy has it too. Jfl they should see him without long face


he becomes a high fwhr slayer tbh


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 29, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> The world makes sense. Your preferred interpretation of it does not.



You mean your preferred interpretation?

I look at the world the way it is. chaotic and random.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 29, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> Intredasting. What in particular confirmed this?
> 
> The world makes sense. Your preferred interpretation of it does not.


@betamanlet what confirmed this is that you believe in reincarnation and past lives and such bullshit lol. We only have one life. There's no soul. We are our brains. Nothing awaits after death but a deep state of sleep and nothingness.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 29, 2019)

Over it is


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Over it is


wheres fucken yoda


----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 29, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> wheres fucken yoda


ur avi is very ugly


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 29, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> ur avi is very ugly


cope


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 29, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> @betamanlet what confirmed this is that you believe in reincarnation and past lives and such bullshit lol. We only have one life. There's no soul. We are our brains. Nothing awaits after death but a deep state of sleep a'd nothingness.


It is just a possibility. Who is stupider, the man who talks about possibilities or the man who boldly declares that no possibilities exist? Your response to me is far more demonstrative of low cognitive ability and Dunning-Kruger than most things others have posted in this thread.



Roping Subhuman said:


> You mean your preferred interpretation?
> 
> I look at the world the way it is. chaotic and random.


There is nothing but your interpretation. "Looking at the world as it is" means paying attention to your experience of the world. You don't have the capability to understand the world. You are only able to understand your subjective existential experience. Of the grand totality of all that exists, you either consciously or subconsciously choose what to pay attention to. You can't pay attention to it all, because the brain is a limited instrument. If you end up constructing a disappointing mental model of the surrounding reality, it is mostly your own fault for not paying attention to the things that could've enhanced your well-being. There is nothing truthful to conditioning yourself to negativity.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 29, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> wheres fucken yoda


Roped


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Roped


yoda has slayer fwhr


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 29, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yoda has slayer fwhr


Tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Tbh


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 29, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> theres zero reason this world is like this.


I mean there are all the reasons the world is like this.


Roping Subhuman said:


> You mean your preferred interpretation?
> 
> I look at the world the way it is. chaotic and random.


It's actually perfectly ordered. There is no randomness it's just that the factors are too much for humans to account for that we see it as randomness


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 29, 2019)

gigachadcel said:


> This is all just a test bro


Muslim im guessing?


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 29, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> I mean there are all the reasons the world is like this.
> 
> It's actually perfectly ordered. There is no randomness it's just that the factors are too much for humans to account for that we see it as randomness


Yeah nothing is random but we just brought up to this weird world


----------



## FaceandHFD (Dec 2, 2019)




----------

